# Underused Species (What HAVEN'T you seen?)



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 23, 2009)

I figured I'd drop this into the discussion! I've not seen alot of different species used as furres and I'd love to see thme used! Go for unique, not necessarily cute, right?

What I'd love to see, personally, drawn or RP'd would have to be an aye-aye. They're creepy little buggers but at the same time I think someone could manipulate it enough to make it into an awesome furry!

I've never seen a loris or a tarsier either o3o;


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never seen foxes and wolves.


----------



## lictor alpha (Oct 23, 2009)

Milipeades, Clams and most crustaitions but they seem to be underused for a reason.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

european starlings

or

pillbugs


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

Giff, Otyugh, Goblinoids, Crustaceans, seen none of 'em.  Seen a single Mind Flayer before.

EDIT:  Well, if going for real species, Crustaceans still hold (yet to see a Mollusk 'sona either, now that I think about it).  A barnacle or hydra (not the mythical hydra, the RL one) hasn't been seen either.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh oh! I don't see roaches ever :\


----------



## selkie (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Giff, Otyugh, Goblinoids, Crustaceans, seen none of 'em.  Seen a single Mind Flayer before.
> 
> EDIT:  Well, if going for real species, Crustaceans still hold (yet to see a Mollusk 'sona either, now that I think about it).  A barnacle or hydra (not the mythical hydra, the RL one) hasn't been seen either.



BARNACLE FUR.
Someone do it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to get my mango fursona comissioned, but no one has any experience.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Oct 23, 2009)

What about primates & apes, other than lemurs?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Not enough squirrels.


----------



## Chouette (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never met another owl furry. :<

Also, TARDIGRADES!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrades


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2009)

Thylacines.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

not enough corgi's and red panda's


----------



## TDK (Oct 23, 2009)

Giraffes, aye-ayes, and starfish. Emphasis on giraffes, it would take the saying "Gettin' neck" to a whole other level.


----------



## Seas (Oct 23, 2009)

I would definitely like to see more alien/unique/made-up species.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm sorta glad I haven't seen very many Papillon furs. I guess they're not very easy to draw. But at least this way I won't have to see Basil pron =/

Also, I don't like it when breeds of dogs get "popular." It always encourages bad breeders to start breeding them irresponsibly and producing massive numbers of poorly bred puppies to keep up with popular demand. That's why so many popular breeds like Chihuahuas and German Shepherds are so unhealthy in general. Any yahoo with two dogs can start popping out puppies without any regard to health, temperament or conformation.

Anyways, my whole point was I'm glad Papillons aren't terribly popular both in the furry fandom and in the real world, because popularity does terrible things to dogs.



Chouette said:


> I've never met another owl furry. :<
> 
> Also, TARDIGRADES!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrades





EinTheCorgi said:


> not enough corgi's and red panda's




I was a half Barn Owl, half Pembroke Welsh Corgi at one point.


----------



## ClawedBeast (Oct 23, 2009)

There needs to be more three-toed sloths.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm sorta glad I haven't seen very many Papillon furs. I guess they're not very easy to draw. But at least this way I won't have to see Basil pron =/.


 
I'll agree with you on that point, but still a papillon fursuit would be genius, and papillons are a very select breed and as far as i notice people who have papillons kind of stick with them (truth for me atleast and those i know who have papillons) so its kind of like the business thing where 80% of your profit and sales are made by 20% of your customers.

Either that or i'm crazy, oh and i would like to see Tasmanian Tigers, or atleast one.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

Brinster said:


> I'll agree with you on that point, but still a papillon fursuit would be genius, and papillons are a very select breed and as far as i notice people who have papillons kind of stick with them (truth for me atleast and those i know who have papillons) *so its kind of like the business thing where 80% of your profit and sales are made by 20% of your customers.*
> 
> Either that or i'm crazy, oh and i would like to see Tasmanian Tigers, or atleast one.



Everyone I've known with Papillons has more than one, and I want to get another in the future, lol! Papillon people are a tight-knit group =3

I'm not understanding the bold part, though.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 24, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Oh oh! I don't see roaches ever :\



Look up Uncle Kage.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

El Furicuazo said:


> What about primates & apes


 
Talking monkies?  That's just stupid.  Who would ever believe that primates could evolve to a sapien and sentient species!?


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

A human Furry.

I bet you my life that you will never see a human-furry.


----------



## Kipple (Oct 24, 2009)

Invertebrates are rad and more interesting than even most fiction authors can create.

The xenomorph stole its fucking awesome bitey-tongue from baby dragonflies. :3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> A human Furry.
> 
> I bet you my life that you will never see a human-furry.



Human fursuiter


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Oh oh! I don't see roaches ever :\


 
Uncle Kage is a roach. 

Also a pangolin would be cool.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2009)

How bout a rock? :>


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Oct 24, 2009)

modified dog


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Thylacines.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2457931/
POW!


----------



## Lobar (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not enough squirrels.



*beans you with an acorn*



Zombie_Genocide said:


> A human Furry.
> 
> I bet you my life that you will never see a human-furry.



My closest friend out here where I live is a human furry.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

Insects, Crustaceans, Fossas, uncommon species in general? lol


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 24, 2009)

monkeys. The little ones like capuchins.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Everyone I've known with Papillons has more than one, and I want to get another in the future, lol! Papillon people are a tight-knit group =3
> 
> I'm not understanding the bold part, though.


 
Sorry that part is a little business stat that is regularly used, essentially it means that most sales a business will make will come from repeat customers hence the 20% accounting for 80% of sales.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2009)

There was a monkey fur on the forums once.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 24, 2009)

Aucasauruses


----------



## Attaman (Oct 24, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> A human Furry.
> 
> I bet you my life that you will never see a human-furry.


You mean as in animal / anthro turned human, instead of the typical "Oh I was human but [x] happened now I'm [y] and I like it" 'Sona?  Like this, but applied to Furry?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 24, 2009)

Sea cucumber.
Or crayfish.  I'd love to see that, but I never have.  Honestly, an anthro crayfish would be pretty awesome.
So far as mammals are concerned, I've never seen an anthro naked mole-rat.  Or a star-nosed mole.  In fact, the only mole of any kind I've seen is the mole character from BrokenPlotDevice.com, who really doesn't look a whole lot like a mole.

People are mentioning aye-ayes.  I wonder if this sort of thing counts?  Kyoht draws a lot of aye-ayes.  So at least you know someone appreciates them.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

ive seen a cuttle fish fur or um whatever you call them


----------



## feathery (Oct 24, 2009)

Other avians such as myself generally are not common. However in general i never seen erm... a rhino?


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 24, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Also a pangolin would be cool.


+1

How about a binturong?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

feathery said:


> Other avians such as myself generally are not common. However in general i never seen erm... a rhino?



I have seen a rhino used in a couple online webcomics, but never as a fursona. which reminds me:

Grizzly bear
Polar bear
Black bear
Rhino
Snakes
Elephants
Antelope
Zebras
Horses
Pony's
Avians
Red panda
Giant Panda
Monkeys, chimps, Gorillas etc
Sugar Gliders
Squirrel
Mouse
Rat
Domestic dogs
Hamster
Gerbil
Sea creatures
Insects
African wild Dog
Moose
Cow
Bull
Sheep
Goat
Rabbit

My current list of animals I see rarely (and some not at all) used as fursonas. Although many are used in webcomics.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> How bout a rock? :>


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I never see any wolves around.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 24, 2009)

a fish not a dolphine or shark but a regular fish


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2009)

Plankton.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

*NEEDS MORE BATFOX. :<< *
My old fursona was one.. but it didn't suit me much.

*BATFOX*: http://sugar-shi.deviantart.com/art/Sugarfur-Batfox-114045482

I don't see chihuahuas or pugs.. nor would I EVER want to.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I don't see chihuahuas or pugs.. nor would I EVER want to.



**Frowns at small dog prejudice** >=C


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

... Who would ever want a dog that if you hug it too hard it's eyes will pop out? DD:
And chihuahuas are the most worthless creatures in existence. 

Even most animals like that would be decent food.. but those would probably taste like pathetic. :<


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> And chihuahuas are the most worthless creatures in existence.


That said more about you then you will ever know.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have seen a rhino used in a couple online webcomics, but never as a fursona. which reminds me:
> 
> Grizzly bear
> Polar bear
> ...


Thats a horribly long list. I've seen most of those.. where have you been?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ... Who would ever want a dog that if you hug it too hard it's eyes will pop out? DD:
> And chihuahuas are the most worthless creatures in existence.
> 
> Even most animals like that would be decent food.. but those would probably taste like pathetic. :<



Okay, seriously?

I bet you've never met either breed. The only way a pug's eyes will pop out if if it's a VERY poorly bred pug and it experiences extreme trauma to the face, such as being dropped or thrown.

And Chihuahuas are wonderful, intelligent little dogs and make excellent companions. Poorly bred chihuahuas are prone to unstable temperaments, but that could be said about any breed. One of the nicest dogs I've ever met was a chihuahua.

Please do not insult dog breeds if you don't know anything about them.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 24, 2009)

My neighbor has a tiny chihuahua named Stanley.  He's the most ridiculous canine I've ever seen, but I like him a lot.  I'm not really sure why.  He runs away from me and barks and pees if he gets nervous (which is pretty much his permanent state of mind), but I still like him.  Probably because his name is Stanley.
You can't bring pugs on airplanes because the pressure change interferes too much with their breathing.  They're still really cute, though, what with their silly curly tails.

Anyway, I also rarely see rare horned animals, like ibex or antelope or mountain goats.  I'm not sure why, because they're often very lovely creatures.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 24, 2009)

Needs more bats. Long eared bats to be specific.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> My neighbor has a tiny chihuahua named Stanley.  He's the most ridiculous canine I've ever seen, but I like him a lot.  I'm not really sure why.  He runs away from me and barks and pees if he gets nervous (which is pretty much his permanent state of mind), but I still like him.  Probably because his name is Stanley.
> You can't bring pugs on airplanes because the pressure change interferes too much with their breathing.  They're still really cute, though, what with their silly curly tails.
> 
> Anyway, I also rarely see rare horned animals, like ibex or antelope or mountain goats.  I'm not sure why, because they're often very lovely creatures.



That poor chihuahua probably has anxiety and fear issues. I wish more people who owned small dogs took the time to socialize them and desensitize them so they wouldn't become skittish =(

Also, I didn't know that about air pressure and pugs. I do know that heat and over exertion can make them have trouble breathing, which is sad =(


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 24, 2009)

i have not seen any kangaroos, which surprises me.  haven't seen any armadillos yet.  no penguins either.  penguins are the coolest.  there's also a lot of different insect species that i'd like to see people use, like a roach, dragonfly, or ladybug.

i'll probably find any one of those species if i search for it on FA, though.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

Armadillos and platypus fursonas would def. make me super happy.
Or maybe a hybrid of the two! lol.
I have a platypus fursona I really want to get up and running, shes so cute and cuddly.

More stuff like that though,
badgers, armadillos, anteaters, squids, spiders, bugs (in general)
and more fish fursonas!
a peccary or a fossa would be cool too.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> i have not seen any kangaroos, which surprises me.  haven't seen any armadillos yet.  no penguins either.  penguins are the coolest.  there's also a lot of different insect species that i'd like to see people use, like a roach, dragonfly, or ladybug.
> 
> i'll probably find any one of those species if i search for it on FA, though.


Noble Wolf made a Penguin Fursuit, I would go check it out if I were you, its super cool.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't seen many mice, capybaras, platypuses, insects, moles, voles, hamsters,...


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

oO I can hate breeds if I want to.
I've seen chihuahuas. To me they're useless.
They shake like they're about to explode from anxiety.
It's my personal opinion. Though, I don't like that many small dogs,
or dogs to begin with. Sure they're cute as puppies, but they're obnoxious
as fuck, shit all over the place, jump all over the place, and blah.

If they're trained *really* well FINE. But really.. most retards I've seen with
dogs think it's cute when they eat their own shit, and jump all over people. >>

I like intelligent dogs, and cats.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Oct 25, 2009)

All jokes aside, i've NEVER seen a hamster fursona. EVER.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

Brinster said:


> I'll agree with you on that point, but still a papillon fursuit would be genius, and papillons are a very select breed and as far as i notice people who have papillons kind of stick with them (truth for me atleast and those i know who have papillons) so its kind of like the business thing where 80% of your profit and sales are made by 20% of your customers.
> 
> Either that or i'm crazy, oh and i would like to see Tasmanian Tigers, or atleast one.



I have seen them before


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

I recently made a vegetable character, and I couldn't help but wonder if anyone else (besides those Veggie Tales fools) had done similar.


----------



## MHFC (Oct 25, 2009)

platypus and sharks. don't see many of those at all. shame really


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> i have not seen any kangaroos, which surprises me.  haven't seen any armadillos yet.  no penguins either.  penguins are the coolest.  there's also a lot of different insect species that i'd like to see people use, like a roach, dragonfly, or ladybug.
> 
> i'll probably find any one of those species if i search for it on FA, though.


http://hibbary.deviantart.com/art/Roo-49880455 POW
http://hibbary.deviantart.com/art/Smoking-Break-89197489 POW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2903391 POW


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Armadillos and platypus fursonas would def. make me super happy.
> Or maybe a hybrid of the two! lol.
> I have a platypus fursona I really want to get up and running, shes so cute and cuddly.
> 
> ...


my fursona used to be a Fossa.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> oO I can hate breeds if I want to.
> I've seen chihuahuas. To me they're useless.
> They shake like they're about to explode from anxiety.
> It's my personal opinion. Though, I don't like that many small dogs,
> ...



Sounds like you should be hating bad owners who buy a dog as a purse accessory instead of raising it to be a good dog.

Also, hate is a terrible, harmful thing. People that hate breeds for absolutely no reason besides retarded prejudice that they pull out of their ass is causing millions of dogs to suffer and be killed. For what? Because you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Stop being a douche.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Sounds like you should be hating bad owners who buy a dog as a purse accessory instead of raising it to be a good dog.
> 
> Also, hate is a terrible, harmful thing. People that hate breeds for absolutely no reason besides retarded prejudice that they pull out of their ass is causing millions of dogs to suffer and be killed. For what? Because you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Stop being a douche.



They have a right to dislike a breed, they don't need a specific reason to dislike a specific breed. There are breeds out there I don't like as much as other breeds. I wont say hate because hate is too strong of a word.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

The only experience I've had with a chihuahua is with my cousin's dog.  I didn't know what to think at first, but she's cuddly and quiet, and isn't shaky at all.  :>

And I normally stray from small breeds.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They have a right to dislike a breed, they don't need a specific reason to dislike a specific breed. There are breeds out there I don't like as much as other breeds. I wont say hate because hate is too strong of a word.



There's a difference between saying "Oh, I would never own one of those," and thinking they're useless, horribly behaved creatures that shouldn't exist. Hate kills dogs, especially in the instance of BSL. It's akin to racism, and I think it's absolutely despicable. If enough people start saying chihuahuas are yappy, vicious little ankle-biters, they'll meet the same fate as breeds like the Pit Bull, which in some regions is seized from the owner's property and put to death immediately.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> There's a difference between saying "Oh, I would never own one of those," and thinking they're useless, horribly behaved creatures that shouldn't exist. Hate kills dogs, especially in the instance of BSL. It's akin to racism, and I think it's absolutely despicable. If enough people start saying chihuahuas are yappy, vicious little ankle-biters, they'll meet the same fate as breeds like the Pit Bull, which in some regions is seized from the owner's property and put to death immediately.



True.

Mom doesn't like Jack Russel cause she thinks they are yappy, viscious little ankle biters. But I like them, I like dogs small enough to sit in your lap.
American Pit Bulls are illegal to own here.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 25, 2009)

i've haven't seen a striped polecat.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True.
> 
> Mom doesn't like Jack Russel cause she thinks they are yappy, viscious little ankle biters. But I like them, I like dogs small enough to sit in your lap.
> American Pit Bulls are illegal to own here.



Tell your mom a dog is exactly what it's owner makes it. If you trains you dog to be a yappy, vicious ankle-biter, then that's what it will be. Just like you can train JRTs to be service dogs, performance dogs, and even therapy dogs to visit people in hospitals and nursing homes.

I think it's retarded to ban a breed when they're only as vicious as their owner makes them. One of the Michael Vick Pit Bulls that was abused and used in dog fights was later trained to be a therapy dog, and does a damn good job, too.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

Pit Bulls get a pretty bad rap when they can be awesome dogs.  :[


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pit Bulls get a pretty bad rap when they can be awesome dogs.  :[



Agreed =(

Pit bulls, Rottweilers, and giant breeds such as the St. Bernard and the Newfoundland are the BEST family dogs.

I would probably adopt one if their fur was more appealing. I like soft, snuggley dogs, and pit bulls are all prickly, lol!


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Agreed =(
> 
> Pit bulls, Rottweilers, and giant breeds such as the St. Bernard and the Newfoundland are the BEST family dogs.
> 
> I would probably adopt one if their fur was more appealing. I like soft, snuggley dogs, and pit bulls are all prickly, lol!



I had two rottweilers.  They were awesome.

Buddy (loltypicaldogname) didn't like my step dad, and my step dad was a prick.  He only liked me, since I was the only one who took care of him.  I was like 4-9 years old, too.  :>


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2009)

Octopus or squid.  Hell yeah tentacles


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Sergals are still uncommon that I know of...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I had two rottweilers.  They were awesome.
> 
> Buddy (loltypicaldogname) didn't like my step dad, and my step dad was a prick.  He only liked me, since I was the only one who took care of him.  I was like 4-9 years old, too.  :>



I love dogs' ability to judge character. My boyfriend's mother is a complete bitch, and Basil barks his head off every time he sees her. He's extremely affectionate towards everybody else.

Also, relevant. One of the members of the Dog Forums is a rottie breeder and just had a litter of puppies. Sometimes she shows them off via live webcam feed. They're absolutely precious =3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I love dogs' ability to judge character. My boyfriend's mother is a complete bitch, and Basil barks his head off every time he sees her. He's extremely affectionate towards everybody else.
> 
> Also, relevant. One of the members of the Dog Forums is a rottie breeder and just had a litter of puppies. Sometimes she shows them off via live webcam feed. They're absolutely precious =3



I don't like it when people have their rotties tail removed so they are left with a little stump


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like it when people have their rotties tail removed so they are left with a little stump



Some of them are born like that, but the ones that are born with tails are pretty =3

Though I can understand it if you're actually working your dogs. Many good breeders will give their dogs the job they were meant to do, and one of the things Rotties were bred to do is to pull carts. Their tails can get injured if they're not docked.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> I would definitely like to see more alien/unique/made-up species.



You get bashed as uncreative for using any District 9 aliens or Xenomorphs. 

It's hard to create unique/made-up species without someone saying "That looks like a ____!". Sergals seem to look at lot like wolves and sharks. Dragoneer looks an awful lot like a Flamedramon, or Guilmon.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Sergals are still uncommon that I know of...



Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Sounds like you should be hating bad owners who buy a dog as a purse accessory instead of raising it to be a good dog.
> 
> Also, hate is a terrible, harmful thing. People that hate breeds for absolutely no reason besides retarded prejudice that they pull out of their ass is causing millions of dogs to suffer and be killed. For what? Because you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Stop being a douche.


woahwoahwoahwoahwoah, calm downnnn.
i totally agree with you that the prejudice against dogs (especially pit bulls) is awful and stupid, but there is no need to get so riled up. Nothing bad is going to happen from this one person not liking the 'common' nature of chihuahuas. people are entitled to their opinions. its only when they actively want to do something about it that its an issue.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I would probably adopt one if their fur was more appealing. I like soft, snuggley dogs, and pit bulls are all prickly, lol!


Nuh-uh! the guy that shared the house that myself and my boyfriend lived in over the summer adopted a stray pit bull, and she had the softest fur..
Such a friendly dog too... lol, it was the collie lab mix he had that we had to watch out for. xD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> woahwoahwoahwoahwoah, calm downnnn.
> i totally agree with you that the prejudice against dogs (especially pit bulls) is awful and stupid, but there is no need to get so riled up. Nothing bad is going to happen from this one person not liking the 'common' nature of chihuahuas. people are entitled to their opinions. its only when they actively want to do something about it that its an issue.



Very few people write their congressman and tell them to ban breeds. However, because it was "common knowledge" that Pit Bulls are vicious and aggressive, it was easy for the higher ups to pass BSL. If nobody hated pit bulls, then BSL wouldn't exist. 

The same exact thing applies to other breeds, too. If everyone hates the chihuahua, the chihuahua will be persecuted. It doesn't matter who's "taking action." The only way to save dogs from BSL is to fight ignorance. 

One person's opinion DOES matter. Because one person can spread rumors and myths, and expose everyone they know to their opinion. However, one person can also help educate and wake people up from stupid myths and prejudices, too.



Kiszka said:


> Nuh-uh! the guy that shared the house that myself and my boyfriend lived in over the summer adopted a stray pit bull, and she had the softest fur..
> Such a friendly dog too... lol, it was the collie lab mix he had that we had to watch out for. xD



Lol, well, I guess I like fur that I can get my fingers into and ruffle up. Fluffy is good. I mean, look at Basil! XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Some of them are born like that, but the ones that are born with tails are pretty =3
> 
> Though I can understand it if you're actually working your dogs. Many good breeders will give their dogs the job they were meant to do, and one of the things Rotties were bred to do is to pull carts. Their tails can get injured if they're not docked.



I did not know this about Rotties.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 26, 2009)

What about rhinos, elephants, and hippos? I only see fatfurs using the latter. 

Most Pinnipeds too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2009)

Camels. Never seen a camel fursona. Joe does not count.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I did not know this about Rotties.



They're an extremely versatile breed. They've been used in almost everything from herding to hunting, tracking to guarding. The Romans pretty much used them as their general go-to dog for any work they needed help with. They're a breed with a very rich history =3


----------



## Dreadlime (Oct 26, 2009)

Apparently plants of any sort are exceedingly rare.
It could also be that I'm simply in the wrong place and there's some other meta-fandom out there that I need to be made aware of.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreadlime said:


> Apparently plants of any sort are exceedingly rare.
> It could also be that I'm simply in the wrong place and there's some other meta-fandom out there that I need to be made aware of.


----------



## MuShi (Oct 26, 2009)

flying pigs


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

MuShi said:


> flying pigs



Didn't you know? The cops have helicopters.

EDIT: *Wonders how many people will actually get that*


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Lol, well, I guess I like fur that I can get my fingers into and ruffle up. Fluffy is good. I mean, look at Basil! XD


lol, yes, fluffy is good.
he (she?) is very cute. :3


----------



## Elessara (Oct 26, 2009)

<_<
*cough* lookoverthere *cough*
<_<

I've never seen an AnglarFish fursona... That'd be neat as helll... or creepy as hell... whichever. :3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglerfish


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreadlime said:


> Apparently plants of any sort are exceedingly rare.
> It could also be that I'm simply in the wrong place and there's some other meta-fandom out there that I need to be made aware of.


I dont think we would count erm, species that dont have any sort of brain or central nervous system.
Anyways, i think its obvious that the question pertained only to animals..


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreadlime said:


> Apparently plants of any sort are exceedingly rare.
> It could also be that I'm simply in the wrong place and there's some other meta-fandom out there that I need to be made aware of.



I recently made a kohlrabi character. o3o I haven't seen any other plants yet.


----------



## Dreadlime (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


>



Sorry for any confusion I might have caused. :-D
I realize most of the folks in the furry fandom generally stick to animals when they discuss anthropomorphics, so the subject wouldn't crop up that much, but there are some folks who like anthropomorphic, or at least sentient, plants. Some good examples would be Little shop of horrors, the treants from LoTR, Attack of the Killer tomatoes, "Secret of Spring" or Swamp thing.



Kiszka said:


> Anyways, i think its obvious that the question pertained only to animals..


I realize that was the intent, but the question was bound to come up sooner or later.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

How come I never see any squid fursonas? A squid anthro would look cool as hell.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> lol, yes, fluffy is good.
> he (she?) is very cute. :3



He's _handsome._ XD



RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't you know? The cops have helicopters.
> 
> EDIT: *Wonders how many people will actually get that*



**Wonders how many people WON'T get that**


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> How come I never see any squid fursonas? A squid anthro would look cool as hell.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2787941/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2928341/

It's a mix of a squid and a panda, but close enough.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 26, 2009)

Elessara said:


> <_<
> *cough* lookoverthere *cough*
> <_<


what are we looking at?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> They're an extremely versatile breed. They've been used in almost everything from herding to hunting, tracking to guarding. The Romans pretty much used them as their general go-to dog for any work they needed help with. They're a breed with a very rich history =3



they were not used to "pull carts" they were drover dogs... they were basically herding dogs that kept cattle in line...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> they were not used to "pull carts" they were drover dogs... they were basically herding dogs that kept cattle in line...



Throughout history they have been used for MANY tasks, including cart pulling. They are an extremely well rounded breed, a "Jack of all trades" of the dog world, so to speak.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 26, 2009)

On topic, I want to see more insects.

...now I want to make a moth.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2787941/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2928341/
> 
> It's a mix of a squid and a panda, but close enough.



Hawt.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> On topic, I want to see more insects.
> 
> ...now I want to make a moth.



I love moths =3

I kinda would like to see some faun type characters. They're so cool, I wonder why there aren't more.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I love moths =3
> 
> I kinda would like to see some faun type characters. They're so cool, I wonder why there aren't more.



because they're not furries.


@ratte:

YES. DOOO ITTT MAKE A MOTH. one of those kinds with the big eyes on the wings .. and have creepy compound bug eyes.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Now I wanna make a squid character but without the 'davy jones 'tentacle face.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> because they're not furries.
> 
> 
> @ratte:
> ...



Actually I have drawn a dog anthro with faun parts XD
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1433069/


----------



## Ratte (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I love moths =3
> 
> I kinda would like to see some faun type characters. They're so cool, I wonder why there aren't more.



A friend of mine does a lot of obscure things, such as fauns and taurs.  I've been trying to faun-ize another character of mine, but the anatomy is a pain to get when you don't draw humans.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Humans. Specifically, Hank Hill.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> A friend of mine does a lot of obscure things, such as fauns and taurs.  I've been trying to faun-ize another character of mine, but the anatomy is a pain to get when you don't draw humans.



If you ever decide to go to college to study art, be prepared to become VERY familiar with drawing humans XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreadlime said:


> Apparently plants of any sort are exceedingly rare.
> It could also be that I'm simply in the wrong place and there's some other meta-fandom out there that I need to be made aware of.



You mean a Planthro?


----------



## Kipple (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Humans. Specifically, Hank Hill.



No, more Gribble!


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

Kipple said:


> No, more Gribble!


 
YES! Need moar Gribble! Nao! >:[


----------



## Wildside (Oct 27, 2009)

More aquatic furs plz. 


Frogs preferably. D:


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> YES! Need moar Gribble! Nao! >:[


 
What? No! Moar Bill!!!!


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> What? No! Moar Bill!!!!


 
Nah... moar Boomhower or Redcorn...

Eh.. who am I kidding. Gibble was my Fav.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Nah... moar Boomhower or Redcorn...
> 
> Eh.. who am I kidding. Gibble was my Fav.


 

lol Gribble. I loved it when Gribble's dad thought Hank was gay. Hank's logic was, "What? No! I sell propane!" lol


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> lol Gribble. I loved it when Gribble's dad thought Hank was gay. Hank's logic was, "What? No! I sell propane!" lol


 
XD! My Fav was when Gribble thought he had rabies. 

D  Geh!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> XD! My Fav was when Gribble thought he had rabies.
> 
> D Geh!


 
lol wtf?


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> lol wtf?


 
Awh, you never saw that one? It was great... he spent half of the episode running around the woods in his underwear (and hat of course)... Sh-sh-sh-shaw! :grin:


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Awh, you never saw that one? It was great... he spent half of the episode running around the woods in his underwear (and hat of course)... Sh-sh-sh-shaw! :grin:


 
I wish I had a gribble as my neighbor.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I wish I had a gribble as my neighbor.


 
That would rock.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> That would rock.


 
ok. enough fun. bak on trak.

I've rarely seen a mermaid. how bowt sum those?


----------



## Elessara (Oct 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ok. enough fun. bak on trak.
> 
> I've rarely seen a mermaid. how bowt sum those?


 
I made a mer~kitty a long time ago... there's several things I want to go back and fix, but meh... too lazy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2210860/

How about some more bug fursonas? Some of those turn out surprizingly cute.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I made a mer~kitty a long time ago... there's several things I want to go back and fix, but meh... too lazy.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2210860/
> 
> ...


 
sweet.

yeh, but bugs are only cute if you do it right. And thats hard to do.


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a chicken.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a chicken.



Search for Rockadoodle fanart and you'll find some. C:


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Nah... moar Boomhower or Redcorn...
> 
> Eh.. who am I kidding. Gibble was my Fav.



Either Bobby or Kahn is my favorite. C:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 27, 2009)

manbearpig


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> manbearpig


I'm superduper cereal, Ya'll!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2009)

Kipple said:


> No, more Gribble!



Lol, my mom's boyfriend used to have a friend that was JUST like Dale Gribble. Crazy conspiracy theories and everything.

He's in jail now, though, serving 6 or so life-sentences for repeated counts of child molestation <=(


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 27, 2009)

Never seen any type of Dinosaur...They still count =P


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Never seen any type of Dinosaur...They still count =P




Shark_The_Raptor.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2009)

I think if I were to make a dinosaursona, it would have to be either a Troodon, or a Hadrosaur. Hadrosaur because they were the most common dinosaurs on the planet, which I think is nifty and Troodon because they're flippin cool =3


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think if I were to make a dinosaursona, it would have to be either a *Troodon*, or a *Hadrosaur*. Hadrosaur because they were the most common dinosaurs on the planet, which I think is nifty and Troodon because they're flippin cool =3




Trogdor?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Trogdor?



=O.. =D


----------



## virus (Oct 28, 2009)

Not everything is feasible.

Its all just species X on human body anyways whats the difference?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 28, 2009)

I use to be a cephalopod <3 I would assume that'd be my third fursona in a pinch but she's a rp char for now luls


----------



## Elessara (Oct 28, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Never seen any type of Dinosaur...They still count =P


 
Then your not looking... o_o


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 28, 2009)

Dinosaurs are eeeeverywhere. Just check out Fossil's page.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 28, 2009)

Never saw a nitroglycerin.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 28, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Never saw a nitroglycerin.


 
Probably because that's not an animal.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 29, 2009)

Never seen a Narwhal or a Cthulu.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 29, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Never seen a Narwhal or a Cthulu.



"A" Cthulhu? That's like saying "a" Jeff. 8|


----------



## pickledance (Oct 29, 2009)

Bugs of any kind... There's only 3 I know including myself.


----------



## NasuaNarica (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never met another coati (or coati mix). :C


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

There needs to be more ugly species! I think ugly animals can be really cute! :huggles her pug for example <3


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> There needs to be more ugly species! I think ugly animals can be really cute! :huggles her pug for example <3



There's a difference between a pug and


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Daervhir said:


> Never seen any type of Dinosaur...They still count =P



I see plenty of dinosaurs, but they're all freaking _raptors_. I mean, I love raptors, but....seriously guys, there's so many other awesome dinos out there. :/ I have a pteranadon character, but I never draw her. lol.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 2, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> There needs to be more ugly species!




Then someone should totally be whatever the hell this thing is...


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Then someone should totally be whatever the hell this thing is...



But Aye-ayes are so awesome! Also, I've seen a couple of people with aye-aye characters. lol


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 2, 2009)

Clafier said:


> But Aye-ayes are so awesome! Also, I've seen a couple of people with aye-aye characters. lol




So that's what that is? I've never heard of or seen one before now. 

Three cheers for for ignorance!

Oh, wait...


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> So that's what that is? I've never heard of or seen one before now.
> 
> Three cheers for for ignorance!
> 
> Oh, wait...



lol. They're a sort of primate. You should totally look them up; they're pretty cool.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 2, 2009)

Clafier said:


> lol. They're a sort of primate. You should totally look them up; they're pretty cool.




Will do.

*Edit* Well, at least they look considerably less freaky with more fur.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I see plenty of dinosaurs, but they're all freaking _raptors_. I mean, I love raptors, but....seriously guys, there's so many other awesome dinos out there. :/ I have a pteranadon character, but I never draw her. lol.



Hadrosaurs FTW =D


----------



## Vatz (Nov 3, 2009)

Aardvark.
Squid.
Human.
Chimpanzee.
Hyena.
Dog (just a generic dog).
...
Scratch that, Attaman and Joestrike are both humans, so---

Aardvark.
Squid.

Chimpanzee.
Hyena.
Dog (just a generic dog).


----------



## Idlewild (Nov 3, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I see plenty of dinosaurs, but they're all freaking _raptors_. I mean, I love raptors, but....seriously guys, there's so many other awesome dinos out there. :/ I have a pteranadon character, but I never draw her. lol.



One of my friends is an Iguanodon, so I'd definitely consider that a lesser-known dino. I think I'd be a Triceratops if I had a dinosaur for a fursona. Yay stabbity horns! 

One I haven't seen is an Elephant fursona. I've seen an elephant _character_ drawn, but never a full-fledged fursona. Or a platypus now that I think about it...


----------



## JMAA (Nov 3, 2009)

The most weird things I haven't seen around FA are Lovecraft-like creatures (like Cthulhu), giraffes, demons/demonesses, bulldogs and such, and maybe insects (like Zorlak from Space Ghost)


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 3, 2009)

Llamas, Alpacas and Camels. I'v never seen any of those.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

You know Iâ€™ve never seen an insect fursuiter or a lizard fursuiter.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

MY fursona is an eldritch abomination. Oh, boy! Multi-dimensional mindbreakers!

But really, I don't see a lot of insect furries. To be honest, those kind of creep me out...


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Nov 3, 2009)

Leto Borealis said:


> One I haven't seen is an Elephant fursona. I've seen an elephant _character_ drawn, but never a full-fledged fursona. Or a platypus now that I think about it...



There used to be lots of platypus fursona's out there.  But I destroyed them all with my anti-platypus ray-inator!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Nov 3, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> There used to be lots of platypus fursona's out there. But I destroyed them all with my anti-platypus ray-inator!


 
Phineas and Ferb FTW.

It makes me want to make a Perry suit. X3


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

8-bit said:


> There's a difference between a pug and


I think its kinda cute :3


Vatz said:


> Aardvark.
> Squid.
> 
> Chimpanzee.
> ...


I see generic dogs all the time... =/


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2009)

Maned wolves are surprisingly sparse. Hard to believe since they look like fox-wolves.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Hadrosaurs FTW =D



lol I love hadrosaurs. I'm big on struthiomimuses and relatives, as well as prosauropods. 



Leto Borealis said:


> One of my friends is an Iguanodon, so I'd definitely consider that a lesser-known dino. I think I'd be a Triceratops if I had a dinosaur for a fursona. Yay stabbity horns!



An iguanodon? Awesome. I'd totally make a styracosaurus-inspired character because of that headfrill alone.



NotSpy said:


> MY fursona is an eldritch abomination. Oh, boy! Multi-dimensional mindbreakers!
> 
> But really, I don't see a lot of insect furries. To be honest, those kind of creep me out...



Eldritch abomination? Sounds fun.

I love insect characters.  I have one actually, based off of a particular type of river darter dragonfly. You know an animal I just thought of that I've seen a little bit, but not enough? Anteaters. I love those guys.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't platypi ( I think that's the plural form...) 
Funny though because if my bro ever became a furry that's what he'd probably be; there his favorite animal aswell as his username for most websites he goes on


----------



## Bambi (Nov 4, 2009)

Deer are totally underused.

It makes me sad.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 4, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Deer are totally underused.
> 
> It makes me sad.



I've actually seen quite a lot of deer, and there's an increase in other even-toed ungulates, especially antelope. Not that I'm complaining; I love deer.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

Flies. D8


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I see plenty of dinosaurs, but they're all freaking _raptors_. I mean, I love raptors, but....seriously guys, there's so many other awesome dinos out there. :/ I have a pteranadon character, but I never draw her. lol.



It's cause they can be easily anthropomorphized...errr whatever the term is. 

Try Ankylosaurus.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me see, monkeys, insects, dinosaurs, elephants, and bandicoots. Among, many, many, others. Lazy asses. :V


----------



## amtrack88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Beavers.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 6, 2009)

amtrack88 said:


> Beavers.



Not enough beaver in the furry fandom =3

Lol


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally, I'd like to see more waterfowl. I <3 ducks, geese, and egrets.


----------



## Timitei (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't seen annyyy..
-chihuahuas
-unicorns
-hedgehogs

I'm tired of thinking, it's not a school day D:
But anyways if anyone has seen someone with one of these animals as their fursona, tell me. I want to be their BFF.


----------



## YouJustLostTheGame (Nov 7, 2009)

The Hyrax. There's nothing more unused than the Hyrax.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 7, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Let me see, monkeys, insects, dinosaurs, elephants, and bandicoots. Among, many, many, others. Lazy asses. :V



Elephants. We need more elephants!

I've been writing about a dinosaur and a wasp, does that count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 7, 2009)

YouJustLostTheGame said:


> The Hyrax. There's nothing more unused than the Hyrax.



wtf is a Hyrax?


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 7, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wtf is a Hyrax?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyrax


----------



## Skidd (Nov 10, 2009)

Springhaa
Viscacha (It's seriously one of the cutest rodents ever)
Ungulates in general (I'm thinking things like Okapi, Oryx, and Duikers... deer are fairly commonplace)
Tree Kangaroos (Marsupials besides 'Roos and Koalas in general)
Opossum
Vivverids (Genets/Linsangs/Civets/Binturongs [HELL, BINTURONGS LITERALLY SMELL LIKE POPCORN. THAT IS WIN, THAR])
Herpestids outside of Meerkats (Ringtailed Mongooses are pretty)
Aardvark
Moles (especially Golden Moles, because they're adorable)
Elephant Shrews
Dugongs/Manatees
Cetaceans (I like Commerson's Dolphins, in particular. x3)
Non-Sonicified Hedgehogs and Porcupines

...I can understand the lack of monkies, though. I mean, it's starting to creep into uncanny valley, there. Prosimians would be fine with me (Indri-furry, yesplz) but after the tarsiers and some of the smaller primates... eh. Gorilla anthro would freak me out. There's this illustration of a baby chimp that looks SOOO much like a human infant that it's very eerie to me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 11, 2009)

How about manta rays?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't seen enough Mustelids, Strigiforms, or non-human-like Demons. I'm a Long Tailed Weasel Demon. So I think it may be slightly unique. However, it's probably better to be 1 of only a few in a species. Makes me feel better ^^

Also, there needs to be more Tanuki, Red-Ruffed Lemur, and Gray-Headed Flying Fox Furries.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

I have yet to see an anthro sponge. 

Nor have I seen an anthro cnidarian, mollusk, or flat worm.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 11, 2009)

MHFC said:


> platypus and sharks. don't see many of those at all. shame really


 Apparently there's enough shark furries to warrant a website devoted to them.

Not linking though.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

Dung beetle?


----------



## AngelsBreath (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't seen many raccoons


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

amtrack88 said:


> Beavers.


 I had a beaver Fursona not long ago XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I had a beaver Fursona not long ago XD



 Hope you mean the animal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Hope you mean the animal.


*facepalm* Yes the small wood cutting mammal not the the sweet part of a lady.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ok. enough fun. bak on trak.
> 
> I've rarely seen a mermaid. how bowt sum those?


Having a mermaid fursona wouldn't be much fun. They can't walk. XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *facepalm* Yes the small wood cutting mammal not the the sweet part of a lady.



I'm sorry, I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Sino (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to see more llamas.


----------



## xombiehamster (Nov 12, 2009)

Hamsters.  There aren't nearly enough of them.


----------



## Geek (Nov 12, 2009)

EarthWorms !!!


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone said chicken yet?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 12, 2009)

There are no flukes. 
<.<
>.>


----------



## Nargle (Nov 12, 2009)

You know what I just realized? Why the hell aren't there any Tibetan Terriers here?


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> What I'd love to see, personally, drawn or RP'd would have to be an aye-aye. They're creepy little buggers but at the same time I think someone could manipulate it enough to make it into an awesome furry!;



Not actually an anthro, but this guy's sort of used as her fursona. http://www.kyoht.com/art/show.php?cat=art&name=AyeIceCream.jpg

Also, way late, but I second the guy on the second page that said binturong. Such adorably strange creatures, they are.

Also, there need to be more snakes.

EDIT: Just noticed Kyoht's page was already posted.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

An Elephant?


----------



## ShadoWolf800 (Nov 16, 2009)

A chimeria. Not just a hybrid like a folf, but a full chimeria.
My story has one in it, but I've never seen a real chimeria fur... :/


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

Jaguarundi, several dog breeds, a cat with an actual breed and not just "House cat! :3", iguana, koala, sparrow, salamander, mouse (not a rat).

Also, I think a Xenomorph 'sona would be pretty cool. Seriously!

And SNAKES!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 16, 2009)

A toaster


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 16, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Oh oh! I don't see roaches ever :\



Granted a shapeshifter isn't a furry particularly, but I know someone with one that's a Madagascar Hissing Cockroach.


----------



## Clawlove (Nov 19, 2009)

Sloth?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

polecats.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 19, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Uncle Kage is a roach.
> 
> Also a pangolin would be cool.


 I agree not enough pangolins.


----------



## Syl (Nov 19, 2009)

Um, haven't seen many badgers


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 19, 2009)

Pit bulls.
Rarer dinosaurs. (I saw discussions of hadrosaurs before, but I mean REAL rare, like, Baryonyx, Carnotaurus [although I have one in the works], Postosuchus...]


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Pit bulls.
> Rarer dinosaurs. (I saw discussions of hadrosaurs before, but I mean REAL rare, like, Baryonyx, Carnotaurus [although I have one in the works], Postosuchus...]



The reason I like the hadrosaur idea is because it's the LEAST rare of all dinosaurs XD

How 'bout Deinocheirus, is that rare enough? It's wonky enough at least =3


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> The reason I like the hadrosaur idea is because it's the LEAST rare of all dinosaurs XD
> 
> How 'bout Deinocheirus, is that rare enough? It's wonky enough at least =3



Cryolophosaurus.

OMG Imagine an anthro sauropod! Especially some really freaky one like Amargosaurus.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Cryolophosaurus.
> 
> OMG Imagine an anthro sauropod! Especially some really freaky one like Amargosaurus.



Lol dooood, at first I thought the idea of an anthro sauropod would be weird, but when you mentioned Amargosaurus it actually sounds sorta neat XD


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Lol dooood, at first I thought the idea of an anthro sauropod would be weird, but when you mentioned Amargosaurus it actually sounds sorta neat XD



Lol an anthro Brachiosaurus or Diplodicus would be one of the most epic balance failures I've ever seen.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Snails.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

Toonix said:


> Snails.



Facts about slugs and snails:

- In some cases, their sexual organs occupy 75% of their body mass.
- They're natural hermaphrodites.
- They are already pretty lubed up.

This describes about 20%-50% of the fandom's characters already.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Kipple said:


> Facts about slugs and snails:
> 
> - In some cases, their sexual organs occupy 75% of their body mass.
> - They're natural hermaphrodites.
> ...



Uh huh, what ever you say. Can you prove this?


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Uh huh, what ever you say. Can you prove this?



Holy shit, you're...so serious.

It was a joke targeted at the hilarious herm/hyper subgroups within the fandom. 

But here, have some numbers:

herm : found 12853 times in 10225 documents
hyper : found 9716 times in 7875 documents
furry : found 67019 times in 55610 documents

(10225 + 7875) / 55610 = 33%


----------



## Laswell (Nov 26, 2009)

I've never seen a snail.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

Quoll's and polecats.


----------



## KiniK (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow.  This thread is a good idea, but well over half of the answers are so common on furaffinity I wonder what rock you people are hiding under.  Nearly everything listed here (furniture included) has been done before, and easily found by searching FA.  Many of the mentioned species have hundreds if not thousands of pictures each...

The search. Try it. For god's sakes.

*http://www.furaffinity.net/search *   It's your friend.  "I haven't ever seen a _blank_, oh wait, lets search FA and see.  Oh wow. there are 70 of them. etc."


----------



## Squitter (Dec 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not enough squirrels.


 
nice to meet you fellow squirrel


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 14, 2009)

Squitter said:


> nice to meet you fellow squirrel



 Nice to meet another squirrel.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

be careful of randy darkshade he be stealin ur bikes when u not lookin'
black skwerls. tch tch. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> be careful of randy darkshade he be stealin ur bikes when u not lookin'
> black skwerls. tch tch. :V



Never stolen a bike in my life.

Unless you count the time some pricks stole two of my bikes from round back, I found who did it and where the bikes where so "stole" them back. Not sure you can be busted for stealing your own property


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

You are likely not to meet another Dhole fur 

Wikifur says there were only 2 before me


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well the list of odd animals can go on forever. I could say platypus to sea cucumber. I'd say bugs and those weird type of sea creatures are rare.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jan 3, 2010)

Any mythical creature from Japan (except any dragon)


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

Sheep


----------



## Attaman (Jan 3, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> Sheep



Underused?  Obviously you haven't been to New Zealand.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Underused?  Obviously you haven't been to New Zealand.



Or wales.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Any mythical creature from Japan (except any dragon)


I've seen a shitload of kitsunes, and some nekomatas.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

MOAR Nekomatas please

Also, more multi-tailed critters please


----------



## will951 (Jan 3, 2010)

I know of only one other naga rather than myself. It's sad...it's like having a snake that can also do other badass stuff-WHAT IS THERE TO NOT LOVE!??!


----------



## Eleke (Jan 3, 2010)

Kodkods
Duikers
Kudus
Nyalas
Dikdiks
Eye-Eyes
Armadillos
Cacomistles
Caribou
Mule Deer
Orangutans
Hoatzins
Aardwolves
Mutts (seriously - does every dog have to be a pure breed?)

And not even mentioning the thousands of lizard/bird/aquatic animals that go unused.


----------



## Vivianite (Jan 3, 2010)

will951 said:


> I know of only one other naga rather than myself. It's sad...it's like having a snake that can also do other badass stuff-WHAT IS THERE TO NOT LOVE!??!


i agree, we need more diversity when it comes to nagas.
have yet to see a harpy...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Also, Coywolves & Reindeer & Oxen.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2010)

Beastcub has a reindeer suit, don't know if it's anyone's character though.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Beastcub has a reindeer suit, don't know if it's anyone's character though.


 

I <3 Reindeer


----------



## Eleke (Jan 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Beastcub has a reindeer suit, don't know if it's anyone's character though.



Well, Reindeer and Caribou are more or less the same animal (like the difference between a Mountain Lion and a Cougar and a Puma, yanno?) and my character is a Caribou, so I know of at least one!


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 3, 2010)

will951 said:


> I know of only one other naga rather than myself. It's sad...it's like having a snake that can also do other badass stuff-WHAT IS THERE TO NOT LOVE!??!



Is said other Naga me or Teshia? Or is there another I don't know about?


----------



## will951 (Jan 3, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Is said other Naga me or Teshia? Or is there another I don't know about?


 It was on WoW, where chatting with some friends took a weird turn if it started as a talk about the next raid to do and ended talking about  a specific kind of furry and what animal you would be if we were talking about what raids we could do next.


----------



## Takoto (Jan 3, 2010)

Uhh... Never seen an Owl furry... actually, I've never met someone with a bird-based fursona, I know they're out there though... or a snake-fursona...


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 3, 2010)

Takoto said:


> Uhh... Never seen an Owl furry... actually, I've never met someone with a bird-based fursona, I know they're out there though... or a snake-fursona...



I saw an owl on here once. Forget who, though. And someone (I think Nargle) used to be a corgi-owl hybrid.

Aaaand I'm a snake. XD


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never seen a sea urchin or a fishstar.


----------



## Pan157 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Uncle Kage is a roach.
> 
> Also a pangolin would be cool.


I am a Pangolin, does that make me cool?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

Pan157 said:


> I am a Pangolin, does that make me cool?


_Manis Necromanus _


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2012)

Pan157 said:


> I am a Pangolin, does that make me cool?



almost, but I'm not a fan of necromancers.


----------

